# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Zip Code of Albania

## imprint

pershendetje

Do doja sa eshte *zip code* i Shqiperise.  Kam degjuar se edhe ne kemi nje zip code por nuk po e gjej dot.

ps. me duket se eshte then nje here ai kodi ktu ne forumishqiptar por nuk po gjej.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Mos e ke fjalen per prefiksin e shqiperis ?

Nese kerkon ate,lidhu me 00355.

PershendeTje !!*

----------


## MICHI

e do zip code(kodin postar) ai por shqipria nuk ka zip code si ne usa ore

----------


## FierAkja143

zip kodin ne ke nga shtetet e bashkuara te shqiperis do deshironit?  :ngerdheshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Zip kodi sipas shifrave te fundit identifikon zyrat e postes per nje adrese qe ka ate zip kod.Nuk ka zip kode,Shqiperia apo shtet tjeter.Zip kodet jane kodet e zyres postare qe mbulon nje rajon ose lagje qyteti.
Psh nje zip code 07477 Ky kod i perket postes qendrore ne Wayne new jersey.Posta kur lexon ne librin e vet kete kod identifikon adresen e zyres se postes per zip kodin 07477,pra zyren e postes qendrore ne Wayne new jersey e cila merr letren nga shqiperia dhe e shperndan te adresa e shtepise qe ka kete zip kod.Zip kodi ne nje zarf mund te jete edhe ne formen 07477-1322 Atehere kjo do te thote qe 07477 eshte posta qendrore ne wayne e cila ja kalon zarfin per shperndarje zyres se postes ne nje lagje ne wayne me kodin 1322,pasi kjo poste e ka me afer shtepine ku do dergohet letra.Nje zip kod tregon sipas librave qe ka posta edhe adresen e zyres postare. psh nje zip kod 07477 del qe i perket postes qendrore ne wayne new jersey.Posta qendrore e nje qyteti grumbullon gjithe letra/pako qe vijne dhe sipas adresave me zipkodet 07477-1322 ,07477-1323 e shperndan ate ne fillim ne postat e vogla ne po ate qytet me kodet 1322 dhe 1323.Postat e vogla i dergojne pastaj letrat ne shtepia.
Nuk ka zip kod shtetesh,ka kod telefonik prefiks(country code) psh shqiperia e ka 355.

----------


## irexha

> Zip kodi sipas shifrave te fundit identifikon zyrat e postes per nje adrese qe ka ate zip kod.Nuk ka zip kode,Shqiperia apo shtet tjeter.Zip kodet jane kodet e zyres postare qe mbulon nje rajon ose lagje qyteti.
> Psh nje zip code 07477 Ky kod i perket postes qendrore ne Wayne new jersey.Posta kur lexon ne librin e vet kete kod identifikon adresen e zyres se postes per zip kodin 07477,pra zyren e postes qendrore ne Wayne new jersey e cila merr letren nga shqiperia dhe e shperndan te adresa e shtepise qe ka kete zip kod.Zip kodi ne nje zarf mund te jete edhe ne formen 07477-1322 Atehere kjo do te thote qe 07477 eshte posta qendrore ne wayne e cila ja kalon zarfin per shperndarje zyres se postes ne nje lagje ne wayne me kodin 1322,pasi kjo poste e ka me afer shtepine ku do dergohet letra.Nje zip kod tregon sipas librave qe ka posta edhe adresen e zyres postare. psh nje zip kod 07477 del qe i perket postes qendrore ne wayne new jersey.Posta qendrore e nje qyteti grumbullon gjithe letra/pako qe vijne dhe sipas adresave me zipkodet 07477-1322 ,07477-1323 e shperndan ate ne fillim ne postat e vogla ne po ate qytet me kodet 1322 dhe 1323.Postat e vogla i dergojne pastaj letrat ne shtepia.
> Nuk ka zip kod shtetesh,ka kod telefonik prefiks(country code) psh shqiperia e ka 355.


Me falni por lidhur me kete pyetje mund te ju ndihmoj  dhe te ju bej me dije se ne muajin nentor 2006 per here te pare ne shqiperi jane vene zip kodet ose shqip -kodet postare.  te zyrave te postes shqiptare anembane shqiperise. 
Kjo eshte e sigurte  dhe mund te beni dhe nje kerkim dhe te mesoni cilat jane keto kode qe ju deshironi ti dini. pershendetje.

----------


## imprint

Faleminderit juve me siper por une e kam fjalen per ate qe ka then irexha. Edhe une keshtu e di, qe ne nentor 2006 jane vendosur kodet postare per gjithe shqiperine dhe thjesht doja disa prej to.

----------


## imprint

E gjeta me ne fund!
Per te gjithe ata qe nuk e din
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=1434886


Vet kerkoj ndihm, vet jap ndihm

----------


## MICHI

po ti po na provokon tani e gjejm apo se gjejme lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vodafone_1

00355 ky eshte Zip Code

----------


## NEOLK

kodet postare ne shqiperi. Zip codes of Albania .

----------

